

Who Is Hosting This.com - nick5768
http://www.whoishostingthis.com/

======
nick5768
Found via lifehacker: [http://lifehacker.com/5130019/whoishostingthis-reveals-
web-s...](http://lifehacker.com/5130019/whoishostingthis-reveals-web-site-
hosting-providers)

Just one of those ah-HA ideas for a webapp, I know I've found myself wondering
what host various sites use before.

The way internet is so amazing at resolving these little "uber geek I wonder
how/why/who/what....." moments gets me so excited about these projects.

